# Ice Shanty?



## RED SALMON (Jun 8, 2005)

Have never owned a shanty, always fished out in the open, so this year I'm going to buy a shanty, and have been looking at them. What is the best flip-over shanty for 2 people? Need pro's and con's

Thanks for your help


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I suggest the Trekker II.

Pros
*can fit 2 people very easily (have fished 3 out of it)
*Handles the wind nicely
*Has the excess material at the bottom to allow you to shovel snow onto it and make it so wind will not come in.
*Lots of room for storage behind the seats
*Removeable seats so you can fish by yourself with tons of room
*You can set it up very quickly
*Folding it down is also easy and fast

Cons
*The steel pipes can freeze up and make setting it up more difficult
*The material may get sliced or torn easily if you are not being careful from laying an auger on it.

Redneckman


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

The trekker II is a very nice shanty however one of the things I noticed is it seemed a little heavier and harder to pull then my Two Man Flip over Clam. They have some two man flip overs out there right now that have an incredible about of room in them. I hope next season to up grade to one of them but for now I will stick with my clam...Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

Once you've gone SHACK, you'll never go back!
Love my Fish Trap Guide! 
--Dennis--


----------



## Kingor3 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ive got an old school flip over shappell which i love but has holes in it and am looking at a new one....every brand has a 2 man flip frabill trekker is the lightest but clam nanook and rover 2 look nice as well...im worried about how heavy they are to pull by hand since I move quite a bit...still waitin for the right deal ya know


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a Frabil 3 man- flip over. Of course, it's heavy. I've fished from several of the different mfrs tents, and my favorite is my Buddy's Shapell Rover 2.0. There was a lot of thought put into that shelter.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the fish traps. But, the first thing I'd consider is "can I drag this out on the ice?"


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a shappell s3000 that fits standing up along with all my gear in a jetsled. You only have to drag out 1 thing. I put some umhw polyethylene runners on the bottom of the sled and its alot easier to drag now


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

I had a Fish Trap Guide until some stole it on sag bay last feb. Purchase a otter 11 med. cabin and like it a LOT better. Square tubing (sturdy) supports between all cross beams, canvas is about the same, weight about the same. Have try to pull by hand yet. Not as drafty along the bottom as the Trap was. From someone who knows: If towing always check every few hundred yards that your shanty is following you or someone may take it for themselves.


----------



## Spongebob Camopants (Nov 2, 2008)

Otter, expensive but you're worth it.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

stampman said:


> I had a Fish Trap Guide until some stole it on sag bay last feb. Purchase a otter 11 med. cabin and like it a LOT better. Square tubing (sturdy) supports between all cross beams, canvas is about the same, weight about the same. Have try to pull by hand yet. Not as drafty along the bottom as the Trap was. From someone who knows: If towing always check every few hundred yards that your shanty is following you or someone may take it for themselves.


Make sure you have a safety rope on your new one. If the hitch fails the rope will keep it with you.


----------



## RED SALMON (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for their input, just picked up an Eskimo Quick flip 3 today at Jay's. It had a thread coming out on the skirt, so they gave it to me for $350.00. It took 3 minutes to fix, now I'm ready to fish.

Thanks again


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Looks like u got a good deal on it....

Heres a pic seeing how i hadnt heard of them either....Looks like u will be easy to find on the ice!!












How do the poles connect on it?


----------

